# Harro's Quickie Double Knot



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Does anyone have a reference for tying this knot. Apparently its the strongest way to tie a double. Stronger and easier than the bimini twist.
Its a knot created by Rod Harrison and though I can find a few references on the web, I havent been able to find the step by step guide to tying it. Can anyone help?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

paulo said:


> Does anyone have a reference for tying this knot. Apparently its the strongest way to tie a double. Stronger and easier than the bimini twist.
> Its a knot created by Rod Harrison and though I can find a few references on the web, I havent been able to find the step by step guide to tying it. Can anyone help?


Paul maybe just send a PM to Harro on the Sweetwater Forum mate, he will steer you in the right direction I reckon....he put a 'how to' post on there for one of his knots a few months ago, and might be that one mate.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Richo. I might just do that.
In the meantime I have found a few youtubes on the 60 second bimini so Im having a crack at mastering that. I need to learn reliable loop to loop connections from braid to leader for towing heavier lures at the higher speeds the AI affords and Im looking for the strongest easiest to tie braid loop I can find.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey paul,
Hobies are made for tying quick biminis. Put your rod in the rear holder with a fair bit of drag, do your turns, hang your loop over the pedal, with the other pedal on its bungee (gives nice tension) and let it twist. The action all happens just in front of your face so its nice and easy to finish. It doesnt make it any different to tie, but everything is in the right place. 
Sean


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Paul
Check out this site http://www.pcwi.com.au/fishing/index.htm - I get braid and leader from him. He sells a gadget to tie bimini's - I haven't tried it but it looks impressive, quick and simple on the video.
Cheers


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

fishnut said:


> G'day Paulo,
> Mate have you tried the Spider Hitch that might get you by and very quick and easy to tie.
> Cheers Darren
> http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/fishing_knots/knots_spider.html


damn, someone stole my knot. I made that one up a while ago on my own without ever seeing that. Guess good ideas are all over the place these days.


----------

